# Trouble sawing hard maple



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

For some reason I can't post a picture right now or else I would show you. 
Sometimes when I saw hard maple I will get these line like things that show up in the lumber. Almost all of the time they are perpendicular to the edge of the board going across the face. If I try to sand them out they just show up more pronounced.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

:shifty:









.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Lucky you. Sounds like the kind of problem a lot of people would like to have.


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

hey daren whats with this :no:


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

maybe my imagination huh:no:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

?????????????

G


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=16590&stc=1&d=1283513159

Here is my real question. I sawed this nice maple last year that yielded some nice curly lumber and was not able to stack it under roof at the time I sawed it. It has since started to spalt, I am pretty new to the spalting process and the market for it. My question is, is this still marketable or did I ruin some nice curly maple?


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

Yep......it's ruined. If you send it to me, I can take it to the University Agriculture Campus where they are developing a specialized disposal unit for decorative hardwoods infested with fungus.:shifty:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Yea, what a mess. The grain is all goofed up/not straight and it has those weird colors in it now...Oh well, better luck next time.










.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Most states including Tennessee have passed draconian laws to curtail this kind of wasting of natural resources. You'll be lucky to keep your freedom if you don't take quick, decisive action. Might be best for you to ship that stuff several states west and south until things cool down a little. 






.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

And I might add, I was planning to post a thread soon entitled "Trouble Finding Hard Maple." This is like, spooky! 





:whistling2:





.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow, that is some messed up wood. I think your only solution is to paint it. Yep, a nice thick coat of paint so that only you will know what is lurking underneath. Don't want anyone knowing you used stressed out, diseased wood do ya ?


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks guys for the expressions of kindness. I wouldn't want for you to take all that bad lumber for free, I feel like I should give you something for helping me out.


Seriously, I know very little about spalting. Where is the line between being spalted and rotted.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Mizer said:


> Seriously, I know very little about spalting. Where is the line between being spalted and rotted.


With Maple it is easier than with Hackberry or Sycamore. You have a little wider window before it suddenly goes south, but you still have to stay on top of it because what spalting is, is simply wood in the early stages of rotting. You have to stop the spalting (remove it from a moist, dark windless environment) before the fungii breaks down the cells to the point they . . . . I don't know before they get however they get when they rot. :laughing:

But the trick is to stop it right before it gets punky but not until, right before it gets punky. I bet Daren and JP and Dirtcold could give you better instructions for HM. Not in my repertoire unfortunately. 

Where are Dirtclod and JP anyway? 






.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Mizer said:


> Seriously, I know very little about spalting. Where is the line between being spalted and rotted.


You hit it about right. I little more black line would be nice...but it goes down hill after that point pretty fast and can get punky. What you have there adds ~$2 bft (at my mill anyway). I will gamble on regular maple, or other species when spalting. Hey of I lose it no biggy. If I am controlling the spalt (didn't just find it already spalted, put it up for a planned spalt) in _curly_ maple I stop it short, about like what you have there. I'm chicken I guess, more dramatic spalt = more $...but like I said a pile of mush is a waste on curly maple.




.


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

TT/Daren - How you guys doing? Been absent for a while, life got me busy as a one legged man in an ass kicking contest. The spalted thread caught my eye. I'll post some pics soon, just made a killer mantle top of the wildest spalted I've ever done.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Your ears must've been burning I was asking about you and Dirtclod not long ago. 

Can't wait to see the pics and don't be so darn scarce. Glad to see you posting again. 






.


----------

